# Moving from unsupported MRV to Deca



## 3782steveo (Oct 6, 2008)

I am in the process of moving from unsupported MRV to DECA. I do not have a green label SWiM or green label splitter. I have 5 DECA adapters coming, and one bandstop filter. receivers are (for now) (2) HR22's, (1) H21, (1) H24. Do I need a green label splitter, or can I just insert the bandstop filter between the splitter and the SWiM LNB? Or am I missing something completely?

Thanks in advance for the help!

Steve


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You can use the BSF between the splitter and the dish, but the splitter should be the green labeled type, or the DECA loss can become a problem.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not a big deal in practice, but keep in mind, your DECA system will also be unsupported. You'll get all the benefits of it, but officially to DirecTV it will be unsupported as a tech isn't doing the install. We usually are better anyway


----------



## 3782steveo (Oct 6, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not a big deal in practice, but keep in mind, your DECA system will also be unsupported. You'll get all the benefits of it, but officially to DirecTV it will be unsupported as a tech isn't doing the install. We usually are better anyway


Understood. I'd rather not have a Directv installer mucking around in my media panel. Last time I had one of their installers out was about 2 1/2 years ago, replaced my hr10-250 and standard def receivers, he didn't have a clue about what a SWiM was. He was there half a day just swapping out receivers and trying to get them to work. He finally listened to me when I told him the receivers he brougt wouldn't work with the SwiM unless he forced a download. First time I told him that, he looked at me like a cow looking at a new gate 

I'll get a green label splitter to prevent any possible problems. Hate to change that because the green label spitters I've seen have the inputs on the side instead of the top, and won't mount in my media panel as nicely as the old style. Oh well, I'll figure out a way to mount it.


----------



## 3782steveo (Oct 6, 2008)

Another quick question, does it matter which way the bandstop filter is installed between the dish and the splitter? Which end should point which way?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

3782steveo said:


> Another quick question, does it matter which way the bandstop filter is installed between the dish and the splitter? Which end should point which way?


Nope.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there a resource for doing a DECA install yourself? I only have 2 receivers (hr21-200s) but my wireless setup has been having issues recently.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kmattoo said:


> Is there a resource for doing a DECA install yourself? I only have 2 receivers (hr21-200s) but my wireless setup has been having issues recently.


Not quite sure of your question.
You can buy the parts needed and do it yourself.
First you'll need [or we] to know what you have now, since DECA only works with a SWiM system.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

I do have a SWiM system and 2 HR21s.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kmattoo said:


> I do have a SWiM system and 2 HR21s.


Then a green labeled splitter, a couple of white DECAs for the receivers and a BB DECA to bridge to your home network for internet access.
Ebay or places like solidsignal should have these.

there are several setups shown here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200573


----------



## 3782steveo (Oct 6, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Nope.


Thanks, VOS!


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Do those units have item numbers or something I can easily search for?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kmattoo said:


> Do those units have item numbers or something I can easily search for?


DECA1MR01
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DECA1MR01&d=DIRECTV-Ethernet-Coax-Adapter-DECA--(DECA1MR01)
DECABB1R0
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)
SPLIT4MRV
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...de-Band-MRV-Compatible-Splitter-(2--2150-MHz)
SPLIT8MRV 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...tible-Splitter-(2--2150-MHz)&sku=874409002084

*
*


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 3782steveo (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I am officially on unsupported deca now!


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Just got everything off amazon for around 60 bucks! Will let you know how the install goes!


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Just went over the setups in the link you provided but I may be a little confused.

This is what I'm thinking for my setup:

Dish
|
splitter->DECA/Broadband DECA->SWiM/Office HR21
|
DECA
|
Den HR21

I have a broadband hub near my office HR21.

Or does the BB DECA need it's own line?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

kmattoo said:


> Just went over the setups in the link you provided but I may be a little confused.
> 
> This is what I'm thinking for my setup:
> 
> ...


BB DECA requires it's own line unless you get a wireless one.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The wireless CCK can double as a normal DECA for any H/HR that requires one with it's coax feed-thru. It does need a BandStop Filter between it and the receiver.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

So then if I want to keep the BB DECA ni my office, I need another splitter?

Per this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2934400#post2934400

This is the BB DECA I bought: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HAOWLW/ref=pe_175190_21431760_A1_cs_sce_3p_dp_2


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, with this bb deca, you'll need a green dot splitter and a short jumper unless you have a second coax to that location.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool, thanks. Picked up one for 6 bucks on amazon. Now I need to search for a short jumper!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It can actually be any length, I just said 'short' to keep down the clutter. I've even used the 'twist on' connectors temporarily in a pinch.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah I have a billion other cables around, but I don't usually hang onto coax.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

the internet switch I have near my office HR21 is only 10/100. Should I buy a gigabit switch to replace it? Does DECA speed warrant that?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

kmattoo said:


> the internet switch I have near my office HR21 is only 10/100. Should I buy a gigabit switch to replace it? Does DECA speed warrant that?


DECA only uses the router for internet access. A 10/100 switch is more than adequate for any speed you can get from an internet connection. Now, if you have other computers on the switch, that is where the added speed will come in handy. Personally, for the price difference, I always use Gigabit to replace anything, just to be up to date.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> DECA only uses the router for internet access. A 10/100 switch is more than adequate for any speed you can get from an internet connection. Now, if you have other computers on the switch, that is where the added speed will come in handy. Personally, for the price difference, I always use Gigabit to replace anything, just to be up to date.


And to directly answer the DECA question: They're 100 Megabit.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, got my last piece delivered today and took about 15m to set up. Seems like everything is working okay. Takes a few seconds to get rolling, but about the same as my previous setup. I'll see how it is after a few days. 

With my non deca setup, my living room receiver wasn't seeing new recordings from my den unless I ran advanced network setup. Hopefully this deca fixes that issue!


----------

